# 30's Schwinn on ebay



## Champy (Jul 19, 2013)

Can anyone explain to me why this bike has two bids that appear to be from the same person?  Maybe it had a reserve?

1000 bucks seems way high. Is there something special about it that I am missing?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-1930...309?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a830acd05


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 19, 2013)

*Agreed*

I don't get it either....but I AM still on training wheels!


----------



## sqrly (Jul 19, 2013)

I think 1k is high, or at least I wouldnt pay that.

The bid thing, it you bid then decide it worth more to you to have it and bid again, the bid count will go up and the price will stay the same.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 20, 2013)

*?*

Your not missing anything , the bike is worth about $300 . Frankly I would pay about $150 for it and take the badge and drop centers off of it and sell the rest of the parts off. The bids are fishy . Sounds like a ghost bidder ( soneone tsking the bids and price up ) or someone who really wants this bike.  Some people have weird taste.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2013)

Something definitely screwy with the bidder. His first bid was $.99 and his next bid hit the reserve so he bid was right on or higher than $1000. Looks like someone is playing games here.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 20, 2013)

Never mind the ridiculously high bids, the thing I don't understand how one person bidding against themselves could meet the reserve? I thought even on reserve items you could increase your max bid all you want, but until someone else joins in, your bid is never higher than one increment more than the second highest bidder.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Never mind the ridiculously high bids, the thing I don't understand how one person bidding against themselves could meet the reserve? I thought even on reserve items you could increase your max bid all you want, but until someone else joins in, your bid is never higher than one increment more than the second highest bidder.




Once a bidder submits a bid that *meets or exceeds *the reserve amount the current bid amount will automatically go the set reserve amount.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 20, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> Once a bidder submits a bid that *meets or exceeds *the reserve amount the current bid amount will automatically go the set reserve amount.




Wow, I've been a registered Ebay member since '99 and I never knew that! I never really understood why someone would list an item with a secret reserve rather than just start the bidding for what they want to get for it but it makes a little more sense now.  I almost never bid on items with a reserve.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2013)

I only use a reserve when I have a Buy It Now option. This keeps the BIN option available until the actual reserve has been hit. If a seller wants a specific amount for his item and it may be overpriced, having a reserve and bidders will sometimes show the seller what the public is willing to pay for the item, if the bidding never reaches the reserve.  






bikewhorder said:


> Wow, I've been a registered Ebay member since '99 and I never knew that! I never really understood why someone would list an item with a secret reserve rather than just start the bidding for what they want to get for it but it makes a little more sense now.  I almost never bid on items with a reserve.


----------



## catfish (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks like shil bids... Or someone who wants to spend way too much $$$$


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2013)

catfish said:


> Looks like shil bids... Or someone who wants to spend way too much $$$$




I agree with your first thought. Evabell2012 has two feedbacks and is very active in this sellers auctions. Looks like a family game going on here. 

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 20, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> Something definitely screwy with the bidder. His first bid was $.99 and his next bid hit the reserve so he bid was right on or higher than $1000. Looks like someone is playing games here.




I think the first bid was probably $995 but since the auction started at $.99, the current bid only showed as $.99 after the first bid.  Then the second bid was something higher than $995, taking the current bid immediately to EXACTLY $1000 ($995 + $5 increment).  Almost like the person that placed those two bids knew exactly what they wanted the current price to be after the second bid.  Hmmmm...


----------

